# Hi I'm Joe Ho



## myzticalboi (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone my name is Joe Ho. I am fairly a new praying mantis hobbyist. I am building up my stock and trying to breed different species of praying mantis. Right now i have ghost mantis, giant dead leaf mantis, dead leaf mantis, budwing mantis, and indian jeweled flower mantis in my stock. I hope to trade, sell, and buy from you all in this forum.

-Joe Ho


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 31, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 31, 2010)

Greetings!


----------



## more_rayne (May 31, 2010)

Welcome Joe! Do you know Kiet? You have the same species as he does.


----------



## myzticalboi (May 31, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> Welcome Joe! Do you know Kiet? You have the same species as he does.


Yes I do know kiet. I got my mantis from him. =)


----------



## kitkat39 (May 31, 2010)

Welcome Joe


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (May 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2010)

Hiya Joe! welcome!


----------

